# what is your favorite crappie lake



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

what is your favorite crappie, musky, bass or what species you target mainly I would like to keep it in Ohio but feel free to list lakes in other states I posted in the Southeast section also with the same question just in case those southern boys don't pay attention to the North lol


----------



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

Lake erie walleye

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Wherever they are biting.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Evinrude58 said:


> Wherever they are biting.


Lmao I knew if you replied It would be something like that You are one of the guys on here that always make me smile with your comments


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

If I told you I'd have to kill you🤐


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Ladue white perch are amazing🙆‍♂️


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

1. Atwood
2. Tappan
3. Piedmont


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Charles Mill Lake and Mahoning River for channel cats....Rich


----------



## crappieboo420 (May 16, 2013)

Springfield!!!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Berlin
Mogadore
PLX
Nimi


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Berlin


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Actually for Crappie-Nimmy, Big Gills-Nimmy, Cats-PLX, Perch-Moggy although Nimmy is improving, Eyes-Erie as it is only place I have caught eyes.

That said I really want to start fishing more lakes.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I’m liking these answers. Crappie.. West Branch all the way.
Nimisila was pretty good last time I fished it in July 2017.

Berlin wasn’t too bad this past summer.

I haven’t fished Mosquito or Pymatuning since 2018 after my fishing partner died in March 2019. Did real well on crappie on Mosquito for years. Seems as though that has changed from reports on here.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

set-the-drag said:


> If I told you I'd have to kill you🤐


lmao at times that would be doing me a favor lol


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

set-the-drag said:


> Ladue white perch are amazing🙆‍♂️


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Mille Lac
Red Lake
Simcoe
Erie


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Summit lake home of the SLABS! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Yea and they glow so they are easier to locate.😁😁😁


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Well i like to stay close to home, so Alum or Hoover(for all species) , with CJ Brown for walleye


----------



## jjanda (Nov 11, 2018)

Pymatuning and Berlin for walleye.
Atwood for saugeye.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

My first go to was Nimi once upon a time. Far too many strange individuals encountered there in the past 10-15 years for me. Last th


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Stay close to home also... of the lakes I fish for crappie,
1. Turkeyfoot
2. Nimisila 
3. Long
4. Mogadore


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Skeeter, Moggy, then nimi for them slabs


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Bass knuckles said:


> Skeeter, Moggy, then nimi for them slabs


Stewart lol


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Mosquito, Pymatumine,Berlin


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Skeeter!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

i fish two Ohio lakes for crappies in the spring months. Pymatuning first, then mosquito. Both are very productive.


----------



## fade2black24 (Jul 11, 2020)

West Branch and skeeter


----------

